# Buying a 2006 X-Trail in 2020?



## jhamlin (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi folks, I'm posting from Victoria, BC, Canada. I'm considering buying a 2006 X-Trail SE, 5-speed, with 140,000km. I am wondering about what people think regarding the longevity of the vehicle and about the long term availability of parts as this model only existed in Canada between 2005-2006. I used to own one in the past and loved it but I frequently did road trips down to California and back and always worried that if I ran into problems down in the States that I may not easily access parts down there as it was never a US model. Just looking for any thoughts or more information to help me make a decision on it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

140K is very low mileage. I'm at 249.000 km. If it's a BC car and especially the Island, rust should not be an issue. Parts are hard to find and always will be. They were sold in Mexico also so that helps with parts access in the south west USA (Ebay etc.). There are still thousands of them on the road which is a good sign of longevity. My '06 is a 5 speed and still has the original clutch and no other drivetrain issues.
I would not hesitate to buy it. Here in Eastern Ontario and West Quebec that car would be worth about $4-5K. I know they command a higher price out West, likely around $6.5-7K.


----------



## jhamlin (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for your thoughts. Yes, I think the current owner paid 7k for his a year ago. I was hoping I'd be able to pick it up for $5,500. It's funny though, it seems like they have actually increased in value on the resale market over the last couple of years. I sold my 2006 Bonavista edition back in 2017 for 5k after having it listed for $5,500 for a month. Almost all of the comparable models were around the same price yet now when I look around, I see plenty with even higher mileage in the 6-7k range as you suggested.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Covid has caused a rise in used car prices across the board. Used boats went up even more and new and used quality mountain bikes and kayaks etc. are nearly unavailable because of demand. I have also heard there is a huge demand for ski equipment for the upcoming season.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

jhamlin said:


> Hi folks, I'm posting from Victoria, BC, Canada. I'm considering buying a 2006 X-Trail SE, 5-speed, with 140,000km. I am wondering about what people think regarding the longevity of the vehicle and about the long term availability of parts as this model only existed in Canada between 2005-2006. I used to own one in the past and loved it but I frequently did road trips down to California and back and always worried that if I ran into problems down in the States that I may not easily access parts down there as it was never a US model. Just looking for any thoughts or more information to help me make a decision on it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


a 2006 Xtrail with 140,000 klms......buy it ! I'm in Vancouver and own a 06 Xtrail i bought in 2015 that had ''only'' 218,000 klms ( was $7,000 and i traded in my 04 Honda Civic Si). 
It is automatic, pw windows, no moonroof, cloth interior. Believe it or not, i only put an extra 10,000 klms on it in the past 5 years. 
My first suv and i enjoy it very much, has been very reliable. 
One of the first things i did was to put fresh oil & tranny fluid, filters, spark plugs. A bit later i changed the oxygen sensor and eventually the Cam/cranks sensors. I also removed and installed a new pvc valve ( it was cheap to buy. I occasionally remove it and just simply clean it with solvent/brake cleaner .)
I had one electrical issue that forced me to have my truck towed to a shop to repair, but in hindsight, i think it was due to my own stupidity. Other then that, my Xtrail has been just as reliable as all my other Japanese vehicles i have owned in the past, new or used : Nissan hardbody pickup, mitsubishi colt, toyota camry, a 1980 nissan 200SX and a 1986 200SX, two toyota corolla gts' ,the honda civic. My most problematic vehicles were always anything american i bought (my last american vehicle i bought new in 95 was a chevy beretta gtz and that made up my mind to go back to strictly buy japanese.
The only two negatives with the Xtrail for me are : the dreaded frozen doors in Winter and trying buying parts, new or used. 0r lack of New upgraded parts and accessories . I did go full crazy with adding interior and exterior led bulbs, a new DIN bluetooth stereo, new Cooper AT3 tires, window tint, seat covers.,etc. Gotta say, it rides and handles very nice , decent gas mpg and it zips down the freeway or thru curvy mtn passes like a new suv. 
It is a reliable 14 year old vehicle that i'm sure i can squeeze another 3-4 years of good service outta it. If i win a few million bucks on the lotto max, most likely i'd go buy a new 4 dr Jeep Wrangler willys V6/auto!  Otherwise i be buying another used 8-10 year old japanese suv! Because i'm working poor! i dunno why i'm exclaiming so much !!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just for fun go to RockAuto and start looking up the cross applications for X trail parts. What you will find is that most are shared with other Nissan models. If you break down in the US, most places should be familiar with an Altima or Rogue engine, and it's the same in the X trail. Brake parts are shared with others, and with online ordering, you are pretty much one day away from receiving anything in an emergency.
As a counter-argument, I know that low mileage increases the used sale price, but I am not so convinced that a car that does less than 10,000 km ( roughly 6000 miles a year) is necessarily a peach. Have the rubber suspension components inspected, the front and rear subframes for rust as well as the rear strut towers. At that price, you should pay for a quality inspection, and then negotiate it down! Why is the seller getting rid of it after a year???


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

By way of comparison, I would be tempted by this








New & Used Nissan X-Trail for sale in Stittsville | AutoTrader.ca


Looking to buy a Nissan X-Trail in Stittsville? Visit AutoTrader.ca, Canada's largest selection for new & used Nissan X-Trail.




www.autotrader.ca




My guess is that unless there is serious frame rot, this could be repaired. Pics are a bit rough, but it does not show much exterior rust, and even the interior seems in good shape. I sent an email.  
You could make money on it simply by selling the used tires and rims.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> By way of comparison, I would be tempted by this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's in Victoria, BC. Not worth a cross country trip!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I know. I was more trying to do a quick comparison of east and west coast prices and present an opposite outlier type scenario. Got a response from the seller and the 500 Xy is sold.


----------

